# Madone CF steer tube



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't know if this have been brought to this forum attention, it seems to be some issues with the (*SOME*) Madone 6 series carbon fiber steer tube.

Check your stem.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...rned-about-broken-carbon-steerer-tubes_121389


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am buying a torque wrench today and some carbon friction paste.


----------



## niteflyer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Madone Steerer Failure*

Saw the article in Velonew as well. Ouch!
I own a 2010 Madone 6.9 and this is very concerning.
I also replaced the stock Bontrager stem with an Easton model.


----------



## cbloy (Feb 10, 2010)

Most of these bikes are to light to compete and, need weights added to be legal... Why not just use an aluminum steerer that won't break? Am I way off in thinking this?

These guys have the best techs...stems too tight?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

cbloy said:


> Most of these bikes are to light to compete and, need weights added to be legal... Why not just use an aluminum steerer that won't break? Am I way off in thinking this?
> 
> These guys have the best techs...stems too tight?


Hincapie's bike had an aluminum steerer tube

https://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/apr06/roubaix06/?id=/tech/2006/features/hincapie_trek


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

grrrah said:


> Hincapie's bike had an aluminum steerer tube
> 
> http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/apr06/roubaix06/?id=/tech/2006/features/hincapie_trek


Yep, and he had crashed hard earlier in the race which caused the damage and ultimately led to the aluminum steerer tube breaking.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is the letter that will be sent to Trek 6-series Madone consumers:



> June 15, 2010
> 
> Dear Trek Owner,
> 
> ...


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

From Trek's response:

"a) installing a different, incompatible brand or model of
handlebar stem than the one that came with their bike,
or"

I'm not that familiar with Trek's but do they not offer the frame for sale alone? Do they always provide a stem with any frame?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

No, I don't think the Madone is available as a frameset anymore. Very few Trek bikes are.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

My new P1 6 series is down and out. Tech inspection found two cracks in the steerer. I'm pretty sad about it being down in the middle of the season. I'm pretty amazed by all the problems I've had with the bike. Thankfully my shop is really good and they are taking care of me. I heard one of them on the phone with Trek and getting asked about me possibly screwing it up. That is annoying considering how many problems are out there and how this is clearly either a design or manufacturing issue. Hopefully they will come good on this.


----------

